# Anything Running in the 4 Corners/SO Co/N NM



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Nope, not really. Your backyard (Ark @ Parkdale) has as much water as anything right now. San Juan at Pagosa is under the minimum, Piedra isn't running yet. Animas is only 200 at Durango and the Rio Grande at the Racecourse is only 250.

Rio Chama is 650 below El Vado right now. If that holds you could definitely float it.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

Just got off the Chama yesterday. Nice 2 day float. Dam releases are allegedly suppose to stay at current levels through May. Lottery permit season starts beginning of May.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Not quite four corners but Ruby/Horsethief/Westwater have water. I'm going on a trip this weekend for four days so will try to report next week. There's not much else is flowing yet though other than what Mtnbuzzer said about the Chama. I've never been there.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

Just got off of Westwater...Did a day trip on 4/22. Flows were low and slow, but we had a great time.


----------



## durangoskiier (Sep 23, 2004)

*Chama flows page*

Is there a website or phone number that I can call or check to see if there will be water releasing on the Chama on Monday April 30th. I know that is the last day of non-permitted season and would like to go run it if there is water.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

see ya on the chama


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

durangoskiier said:


> Is there a website or phone number that I can call or check to see if there will be water releasing on the Chama on Monday April 30th. I know that is the last day of non-permitted season and would like to go run it if there is water.


You can call the Taos ranger station. They can either answer your question, direct you to the right person..... or tell you it's still undetermined.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

MountainmanPete said:


> Hey Buzzards,
> 
> I just got invited on a trip of mostly people that don't know each other. We are hoping to do a float before the trip for a meet and greet. I am looking for a river to float that is actually running between all of our locations: Tuba City, Taos, and Salida. Any suggestions are welcome but I know the snowpack makes slim pickins.
> 
> ...


Conejos and Upper Rio Grande Box Canyon are both in now. They are both near their minimum, but if I had the time I would run them at this level.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

The upper Dolores (above Dolores town), in running at minimal rafting levels right now (as of 4/27, 500+ cfs). It is likely to be short and early this year. Probably only 2-3 weeks tops, and in spurts, between cool fronts. Most people do the West Fork to town, which is about 9 miles, but if you add the Bear Creek section (which is more technical and lower flow), it makes for an 18 mile run, which could be done as a long day or an overnight. It is mostly private land, but there is some camping. Inquire with the Tres Rios Public Lands Office in Dolores for specific info about public land camping along this stretch. And contact Tres Rios or Dolores River Boating Advocates for general river info, including access points.


----------

